# Chasing mummies



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone watch Chasing Mummies?

I am interested in the subject of the programme but I cannot stand Zahi Hawass, he spoils the whole programme for me. Talk about vain


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Does anyone watch Chasing Mummies?
> 
> I am interested in the subject of the programme but I cannot stand Zahi Hawass, he spoils the whole programme for me. Talk about vain


A legend in his own mind
He thinks himself great
and he certainly grates on me


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> A legend in his own mind
> He thinks himself great
> and he certainly grates on me




One of the best things to come out of the revolution... he got the sack


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Egyptian mummies are very complicated as they are all wrapped up in themselves :eyebrows:


----------

